# Choosing a Wood-Mizer sawmill



## illusionfieldsfarm (Mar 22, 2014)

I've been researching purchasing a personal sawmill and have decided on the brand but I'm having trouble with which one. Through recommendations of friends in the area, Wood-Mizer, while more expensive, is highly recommended. I'm open to any other recommendations on the brand choice.

I'm looking at the LT-10 vs the LT-15. The LT-10 seems to be adequate for my current needs. I don't think I'd have many/any logs over its maximum width given how hard it is to move such logs but I know from many other purchases in life that getting *just* what you need at the moment for a large purchase like this can become very limiting. My purpose in getting this mill is for a new home in a remote location as well as barns and outbuildings. I do not intend to use it commercially or doing any cutting for others. Would the LT-10 be enough or should I upgrade to the LT-15 leaving the possibility for the more options available for the LT-15? Any an all input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Although I don't have a woodmizer, I have a sawmill. I recommend the biggest and best you can afford if you are honestly planning on using it a lot. I can cut a 36" log. It's amazing how often I get logs that big. Wish I had a bigger one.

Welcome to Lumberjocks.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I bought a small Hudson.

If you don't mind a little extra work, you can pretty much do any size tree.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the LT15 and absolutely love it. I sawed some huge hickory and blackjack oak logs today and it was all my mill wanted. A lesser HP mill might not have gotten it done.


----------



## mdennisusa1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I bought the LT15 last spring and can't say enough good about it. I considered the LT 10 but it seemed a little underpowered for my needs. The LT15 has cut everything I have put trough it with ease, though I do cut green logs only. 
I too cut only for myself but I may be selling some of what I won't need. I'm looking into getting a small wood kiln this year do to the fact that air drying takes to long and the need to sterilize the wood to kill bugs.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

I also have the LT15. It is much more powerful than the LT10. It can cut a 27" diameter log. I have sawn 100,000 BF on one. The re-sale value is very good if you decide to sell it later on. I had my first one for more than 10 years and sold it for 72% of the original purchase. Then, I promptly turned around a bought another one with a longer track, a 25 HP engine, and a powerfeed. This set-up will saw some serious lumber. Check out my website, hamsleyhardwood.com for some pictures of the mill and the set-up.

You will not go wrong with the LT15.


----------



## illusionfieldsfarm (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the input, fellas. The wife and I have been trying to be more frugal as a general way of life so I was trying to go for *just* what I needed with this purchase rather than wasting money but I just had this feeling that the better of the two would be quite justified on this one. So .. while we're on the subject ..

What do we think about the attachments/extras offered by Wood-Mizer? Are there any that stand out as must-haves or "well, that was a waste of money"?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

My LT15 does not have any extras and I don't feel the need for any at this point.

Another thought: Woodmizer has a section on their site for used mills. This may be an option to save some $. Mine was a CL bargain that I just stumbled into.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

You can upgrade from the 18 HP engine to the 25 HP engine. You can get the trailer package to make it mobile. You can add a powerfeed. It is all a matter of what you intend to use it for.

The 25 HP engine and the powerfeed improved my productivity (cut/hr) by 25%. Productivity may not be as important to you as a lower price. You have to decide.


----------

